# Vegetable Salad with Yogurt Dressing



## Raine (Feb 24, 2005)

Vegetable Salad with Yogurt Dressing


Ingredients 
1/2 pound of Cauliflower florets 
2 medium Carrots, peeled and diced 
1 cup fresh green peas 
2 medium Potatoes, peeled and diced 
2 green Chillies, finely chopped  
1 cup Yogurt 
¼ cup Cream 
2 Tbsp. Honey 
2 Tbsp Coriander leaves, chopped 
½ tsp. Salt  


Method 

Boil vegetables in salted water until tender but firm. Drain and immediately place in cold water to stop cooking. Drain when cool and place in mixing bowl. 

Whisk together the yogurt, salt to taste, honey, chopped green chillies, and fresh cream. Pour over the vegetables, mix well, and chill for several hours. 

Garnished with chopped coriander leaves just before serving.


----------

